
The new Reset Firefox feature is like magic - rkudeshi
http://blog.mozilla.org/sumo/2012/05/15/the-new-reset-firefox-feature-is-like-magic/
======
leberwurstsaft
Ugh, sounds like the wrong way to do things.

Shouldn't they rather work on preventing the bloat and creeping in of toolbars
and unwanted stuff? I shouldn't have to reset a profile just like I shouldn't
have to reinstall an OS just to make it go "like on the very first day".

These things should not 'age' or need maintenance. Everyone hates to do
maintenance and in this digital environment it could be gone forever, but
instead it's not. As if it were a thing that had to be emulated to 'feel right
at home'. Yuck.

------
LeandroLovisolo
It would be cool if it also backed up the extensions you've explicitly
installed (as opposed to extensions installed by third-party software.) I'm
not sure if Firefox stores the information required to do that. Another
possible approach would be to select individual extensions to back up from a
list, perhaps including the date in which each extension was installed.

